# Guess Her Final Weight/Height



## gatorshepherd (Nov 8, 2010)

My white german shepherd just hit 7 months of age, she weighs 50 lbs and is 21 inches to her withers. She is a little small for her age it seems compared to other shepherds her age. How large do y'all think she will get for at full size (weight and height)? I've never had a shepherd (or a large dog, for that matter) and was just curious how much growth normally occurs after 6 months.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

actually, i think larger dogs continue to grow until about 2 years of age, mine is 5 months and 38 lbs


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She seems small compared to Killian. He was 70 at his 6 month vet appt. He's a little bigger now that a month has passed.... I'll have to weigh him in tomorrow... ?????


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you know approx how big the mom and dad were? I know Aspen's dad was approx 70lbs, so I assume he will get to that weight. He is 6.5 mo old and 23in at the withers and 54.6lbs. According to the charts, that is small, however, I am feeding him adult food to help slow his growth rate. So, there are a few factors that will dictate the growth and final size of your gsd.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, I noticed that at 6 mo, his growth slowed significantly. He was gaining 2-2.5lbs per week. Once he hit 6mo, he only gained .5-1lbs a week


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that they have 75% of their growth by 6 months (unless I jsut dreamed it). That's no guarantee there will be 25% growth after that. They do slow way down about that time. They will gain gerth up to 2 yrs but not height.

WarrantsWifey isn't a good comparision because that's a male and you have a female.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> WarrantsWifey isn't a good comparision because that's a male and you have a female.




TRUE!!! Didn't even think about that. Okay VOID my answer!! LMFAO!! SORRY!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo was 46-1/2 pounds at 6 months old. At a year and a half old she was 58/59 pounds, putting her at almost exactly the midpoint of the standard for a female. Most of that approximately 12 pounds that she gained in the interim was between 6 months and a year, probably 2/3 or 3/4 of it. 

She turned 2 about two months ago, and I don't think she's gained much if anything since her last weigh-in. If she breaks 60 pounds by the time she's fully mature it won't be by much.


----------

